# Holiday gift for workers



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

Does anyone know what the appropriate gift for a property manager who is overseeing the rental of out home should be given at Christmas? She does a great job and we want to make sure she is cared for above her monthly fee. She pays out the housekeeper for her Christmas bonus.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

m55vette said:


> Does anyone know what the appropriate gift for a property manager who is overseeing the rental of out home should be given at Christmas? She does a great job and we want to make sure she is cared for above her monthly fee. She pays out the housekeeper for her Christmas bonus.


I googled "Mexico navidad propinas" and found a web page that suggested an amount equal to one week of their salary. It also suggested new bills if you give it in cash.

Memo


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Where we live, the expectation for a continuous employee, even if not full time, is two weeks.
If you think that this person is very good, I would meet this expectation.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The two weeks pay, rounded up and in new bills, is a good idea. A Christmas card and a small personal gift are also appropriate, but the latter are not part of the 'aguinaldo' requirement.


----------

